# Marine Tool



## Saltysailor (Apr 25, 2014)

A per attached photo, this tool is found in a Qingdao marine store. Wonder what is the name and how it work?


----------



## Saltysailor (Apr 25, 2014)

Saltysailor said:


> A per attached photo, this tool is found in a Qingdao marine store. Wonder what is the name and how it work?


I guess it is azimuth circle, but I haven't saw it myself when I started sailing from 1986.


----------



## Saltysailor (Apr 25, 2014)

Saltysailor said:


> I guess it is azimuth circle, but I haven't saw it myself when I started sailing from 1986.


Or Theodolite?


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Saltysailor said:


> Or Theodolite?


That would be my guess as well.


----------



## Ian Harrod (Oct 11, 2005)

It's a land surveyors theodolite. The bubbles are for levelling it prior to use. Wouldn't work on a ship!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Indeed, Ian. Not pointy enough for a nautical surveyor's implement!


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Salty,
It is a theodolite for land surveying. A very nice piece to use as an ornament/conversation piece.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

.
I'd only just noticed this thread.
I can confirm that it is indeed a land survey theodolite.

Well done chaps.


----------



## Saltysailor (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice / confirmation. Good to know.


----------

